# Toddlers feet turned out when walking?



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

My ds's feet, one more than the other are turned out when he's walking. It also seems like his one foot doesn't keep up as well, but it's really slight. So slight that everyone I mention it to thinks I'm nuts, so basically I'm the only one that sees it









It's way more pronounced when he's wearing shoes. He's been wearing sandals for most of his walking career because it was getting warm out and he was in love with his sister's sandals, so we got him his own pair.

I'm wondering if I should get it checked out, or if it's a normal variation of toddler walking. And also, now that it's fall and he'll be out of sandals, what are the best shoes for toddlers? He does a far amount of walking outside so he definitely needs a pair, in the house we're all barefooted and his feet don't seem to turn out, so I'm wondering if a good pair of shoes would fix the problem.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Bumping. Hoping someone might have an answer for me.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry, no advice for you, but I feel your pain. K's feet point inward. Every doctor's appointment I mention it. I am told that it isn't a big deal. Hmm...not so sure about that. That he will grow out of it. From seeing video's of him when he first started walking, it does seem better now-but they still point inward. Supposedly it is something that they grow out of. I really hope so.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maliceinwonderland* 
He does a far amount of walking outside so he definitely needs a pair, in the house we're all barefooted and his feet don't seem to turn out, so I'm wondering if a good pair of shoes would fix the problem.

Try the new shoes, first, in case it's just the sandles, but keep a close eye on it. Walking with one foot turned out and that same foot not keeping up as well could be an indication of something that may need attention in the future, as opposed to both feet turning out. Know what I mean? Or it could be he's just got a cute, unusual, way of walking. Is it just that one foot, or does it include his leg or even his arm on that side as well?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bug-a-Boo's Mama* 
Sorry, no advice for you, but I feel your pain. K's feet point inward. Every doctor's appointment I mention it. I am told that it isn't a big deal. Hmm...not so sure about that. That he will grow out of it. From seeing video's of him when he first started walking, it does seem better now-but they still point inward. Supposedly it is something that they grow out of. I really hope so.










It's quite common for toddler to walk with their toes inward. Usually, they do outgrow it. My son walked like that when he was a toddler/preschooler. He's 13 now, and although his toes do point slightly more inward than most people's it doesn't affect how he walks and it's not really noticable.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
Try the new shoes, first, in case it's just the sandles, but keep a close eye on it. Walking with one foot turned out and that same foot not keeping up as well could be an indication of something that may need attention in the future, as opposed to both feet turning out. Know what I mean? Or it could be he's just got a cute, unusual, way of walking. Is it just that one foot, or does it include his leg or even his arm on that side as well?

It's just the foot, leg and arm on that side are totally normal and the foot doesn't seem to turn out when he's standing either, just walking. As far as gross and fine motor skills he's always seemed to be ahead for his age. His other foot does seem to turn out a little too, so I was thinking it might just be how he walks right now. It definitely doesn't stop him from getting around, he's pretty darn quick. I read that most of the time feet turned in/out resolves itself by 3 but I was born with very severe club feet so I think I'm on high alert for abnormalities like that.

Oddly enough, his dad walks with both feet turned slightly out. I've always







about it because I had never noticed it with anyone else before meeting him.


----------

